# Nighteyes Quotes



## wolvepaw (Feb 11, 2007)

If you have read Robin Hobb's Farseer trilogy you would know Nighteyes.

I'm interested in hearing peoples favourite "quotes' when we are able to see what Nighteyes is thinking and when he and Fitz are using the wit.

I loved being able to see how the wolve was thinking and i think Robin gave wolves a great justice.


----------



## Talysia (Feb 11, 2007)

It's true that Nighteyes was a great animal character.  There are lots of other threads in the Robin Hobb forum here about him, too.  You should have  a look.


----------



## Ice fyre (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a one

"Here's a dead wolf might as well bury him, all he's fit for is to lie about in a dusty yard and watch chickens he's not permitted to kill!"

Here's a two

"I think one of the chickens died in the night.

Sad. 

Poor old thing death comes to us all eventually.

How odd I could have sworn that fat white hen looked poorly last night I'll just lie here in the shade and keep an eye on it." 

Oh and anything he calls Starling "the howling b***"


----------



## Kitera (Feb 13, 2007)

Ice fyre said:


> Here's a one
> 
> "Here's a dead wolf might as well bury him, all he's fit for is to lie about in a dusty yard and watch chickens he's not permitted to kill!"
> 
> ...


 
*Laughs* they were my favourite Nighteye's quotes too! And..."my brother."


----------



## wolvepaw (Feb 13, 2007)

Here is another simple quote from Nighteyes

Wolves have no kings. 

_-Nighteyes in Royal Assassin_


----------

